# pellet stove noise -which is the noisiest brand



## smirnov3 (Jan 29, 2008)

This is a question that manufacturers don't answer very well (most data on pellet stoves I've seen completely overlooks it), so I thought we could jump on in & rate our own stoves.

so the question is: On a MEDIUM setting, how much noise does your stove make? Compare it to some common noise source (microwave, computer fan, jet engine, etc) or give a decibel level, if you are a tech savvy sort.

and for extra credit, if you have more than one brand of stove, compare their noise level (with BOTH running on medium - none of this, "well, my accentra makes more noise, but it runs less often". that's not what I'm asking)

If we get enough data, we can put it up in aticky at the top of the page, to help people decide which stove to buy.


----------



## galen (Jan 29, 2008)

My Lopi Yankee Bay is very quiet. I would compare it to Just a bit quieter than my microwave. With the blower on high. It's snowing right now and a big cold front just blew through. I cranked the stove up about two hours ago. 76 degrees inside,  24 outside and falling.


----------



## nailed_nailer (Jan 29, 2008)

My Enviro EF-2 on Medium is about as loud as my kitchen vent fan.

It is loud enough that I have to turn up the TV 2 or three volume points on my TV.  Used to run TV at 15-18 now need 18-22.  I know real subjective.

The convection blower seems to be the largest offender.  It really has a sheet metal rattle/vibration when on high speed.  I never run it past medium.  The stove electronics will occasionally kick the speed up and it is real noticeable. 

---Nailer---


----------



## Mr Whitfield (Jan 29, 2008)

My Whitfield Advantage II-2 insert is very quiet on medium, less than the microwave.


----------



## buildingmaint (Jan 29, 2008)

My Breckwell Big E is noisey on #3 and # 4 . Not so noisey on # 1 or #2 . ON 3 and 4 I have to turn volume up tv to hear it.


----------



## Xena (Jan 29, 2008)

Anton Smirnov said:
			
		

> If we get enough data, we can put it up in aticky at the top of the page, to help people decide which stove to buy.




You aren't going to get accurate data this way.   To really get accurate enough
for it to be worth anything, you'd have to measure the actual decibel levels
from each stove make/model.   Simple reason is because everyone has a different perception
of what is noisy.


----------



## pegdot (Jan 30, 2008)

You are right, Zeta. The only really accurate way to measure the sound is with a decibel meter and I really think that manufacturers should test their stoves and list that information for buyers but even that would be relative since the environment can make so much difference in the sound. My stove, for example, is in our dining room with a hardwood floor and no upholstered furniture to absorb sound so I'm sure my stove sounds louder than the same stove would sound in a room with carpet and over stuffed furniture. 

We certainly won't get really accurate info. with this but if it serves to give someone a general idea of the noise they can expect from a stove I think it's worth a shot. 
I think the TV volume thing...how many notches you need to turn it up to hear when the stove is on versus when it's not is pretty good but since mine isn't in a room with a TV I'll go the other route. My stove is slightly less noisy than my dishwasher but louder than my clothes dryer.


----------



## tmiraglia (Jan 30, 2008)

Harman Accentra Insert here.  I find the combustion motor to be almost silent and the auger's not very loud in my opinion. I think in part because the workings are back inside the fireplace.  However, my opinion is the Accentra convection blower is pretty loud. No rattling or anything, but it has a substantial echoing sound.  My stove sits on a tile hearth and I think the cast iron construction of the stove itself contributes to that type of sound.  I bought it thinking the convection blower would be similar to the Advance but it is pretty loud especially on medium to high.  That said, the Accentra allows you to adjust the fan level independent of the burn rate.  So you can manage the sound when needed though you may be wasting .  Great stove, and I probably wouldn't change my decision, but I'd really like a quieter blower.


----------



## CygnusX1 (Jan 30, 2008)

My Enviro Meridian is very quiet. Even on high it isn't very bad


----------



## Shane (Jan 30, 2008)

I agree with Zeta decibal leval measurements and not just on one stove, pick a model and test 3-5 of the same model per brand then we'd have a reasonable comparison.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 31, 2008)

i worked in QC for ESw for 8 years, i listened to virtually every unit that went down our assembly line, granted these were all our units so i couldnt comment on comparisons between brands , but , i will echo shane's comment above , no two stoves sounded exactly the same , although most all were very close (occasionally we'd have a loud blower or somthing , i'd kick it back to get that part replaced) overall , they should make more  noise than a fridge , or a dryer. but less than a dishwasher or maybe a washing machine (especially in "spin") also location , what they are sitting on , size of the room , home layout ,etc. all will affect perception of noise. a fair comparison , using homeowners as the judges (especially when most will only have one stove, or have bought the same brand if they have owned more than one) would not be a fair way to rate them. not that the homeowner wouldnt give a fair assessment in his mind, not having a different unit to compare with wouldnt really allow a contrast in his/her opinion.


----------



## CygnusX1 (Jan 31, 2008)

All pellet stove are going to make noise. There's no way to make a blower motor quiet and run efficiently.

Even a hairdryer is loud and my stove doesn't even come close to that decibel rating.

I think I'm just so used to the noise that I really don't hear it anymore.


----------



## gscreely (Jan 31, 2008)

I am a pro audio guy Steeplesound is my company. To measure db you would need to take the measurement from the same distance each time, the weighting of the measuring device needs to be the same, in fact it would best if it wast the same device taking the measurements. Also the measurement of the stove should be taken at the maximum medium, and minimum setting. Then you would have a fair rating.

I am also on my forth stove this season (harman advance), the harman is the quietest of the group I've owned .


----------



## pe islander (Jan 31, 2008)

My XXV is a lot quieter than I was expecting.  On a medium setting, I would compare it to be less than the Microwave. Even on it's highest setting, although the distribution fan is louder, it's not intrusive.  What you hear is the gushing air, not the motor noise.  All in all, even if it were as loud as a hair dryer, it's better than listenning to the oil furnace!


----------



## bearpause (Jan 31, 2008)

You have to admit - this is pretty subjective...

I am fine with the sound of my England Stove Works 25-PDVC most of the time.
Some days I find it annoying, but not often.

My girl friend christened it the  'screechy heat box', so I guess it bothers her more.

Quieter after I lubed the feed motors.


----------

